

Lessons learned after 21 weeks at a startup - il
http://www.jasonshen.com/2010/21-lessons-learned-in-21-weeks-at-a-startup/

======
alabut
I love working with this guy. Not only is his energy infectious but he's self-
aware and constantly tinkering with improving himself. Like he's
simultaneously both the bionic man as well as the doctor that's adding a shiny
new limb.

~~~
jasonshen
Aww thanks dude. I'm not sure how the analogy works - (self-aware = bionic
man?) but it sounds like a compliment! =P

------
jiganti
>> _Big companies take forever to get anything done If you think your startup
hasn’t done a lot lately, take a look at bigger companies. Long release
cycles. Projects that go nowhere. I’ve seen and heard of startups
collaborating with bigger firms (which will go nameless) that drag their feet,
bring in tons of VPs and ultimately are not worth the time. If you’re going to
work with a big guy, be prepared._

Would anyone care to elaborate on this?

------
earl
Lesson -- the 24 hour fitness gym in SOMA is a strangely small world. Hi
Jason.

~~~
jasonshen
It's true - that gym contains a higher-than-average level of startup folk.
I've met others. Hi Earl. =)

~~~
Dylanlacey
Must... Change... Gyms...

